# I Love Your Daughter



## jusschillin15

Hello, I'm new here and am thankful I found this site. 

I want to learn how to tell my girlfriend's mother (who is filipino) "*I love your daughter*" and "*I miss your daughter*" in Tagalog.

Actually,  in Tagalog or kapampangan, beceause I believe she knows both but Tagalog would be preferred.

Thank you to anyone who helps, it is much appreciated.


----------



## youtin

You're in luck I'm Kapampangan 

*Tagalog *- "Mahal ko (po) ang inyong anak / Mahal ko (po) ang anak ninyo"
*Kapampangan *-  "Kaluguran ke (pu) ing kekong anak"

The po/pu is for extra politeness, but even without it, the sentences are polite enough.

For " I miss you" :

*Tagalog *- Miss ko na po ang anak ninyo.
*Kapampangan *- Miss ku ne pu ing anak yu.

yeah.. we use "miss".. I guess there are other ways but using the English "miss" is more common.

If you say this in Tagalog, I bet the Mother will be surprised. If you say it in Kapampangan, she'll even be more surprised


----------



## jusschillin15

I forgot to ask, why are there two different sentences here,*

"Tagalog *- "Mahal ko (po) ang inyong anak / Mahal ko (po) ang anak ninyo?"


----------



## youtin

They both mean the same thing. *inyong anak = anak ninyo = your child* (we don't have a single word for daughter or son and we usually just say "anak")

Inyong anak - sounds more formal and a little bookish (at least for me). Polite.
anak ninyo - same meaning, but not as bookish. Also polite.

If you know Spanish, *inyo *and *ninyo *have the equivalent of the Spanish "Usted"


----------



## redwine

you mean 'su hija'? (su/s: possessive adjective for 'your' formal singular or plural)....  usted is subject pronoun 'you' singular formal (?)


----------



## youtin

redwine said:


> you mean 'su hija'? (su/s: possessive adjective for 'your' formal singular or plural)....  usted is subject pronoun 'you' singular formal (?)



Yes, that's a better way of putting it. I was thinking of "Usted" in the context of the 3rd person


----------

